# Need Elder Scrolls: Skyrim screenshots



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm adding Skyrim to our VGA benchmarks, so I need a pretty image as header for that benchmark section.

like: 






or: 





Please post some nice screenshots here, in high resolution, so I can do some cropping.

Edit: I'll remove any GUI and add the logo myself, just post your unprocessed screenshots of nice scenes that you think reflect the game very well.


----------



## jagjitnatt (Nov 19, 2011)

How about these??? Or do you need in game screenshots in particular?


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 19, 2011)

How about using the one in my avatar W1zzard?


----------



## jagjitnatt (Nov 19, 2011)

^^^^^ Last one look brilliant


----------



## fenurch (Nov 19, 2011)

In the unlikely chance of you wanting these, let me know and I'll get super high textured versions.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 19, 2011)

jagjitnatt said:


> ^^^^^ Last one look brilliant



Thanks. If I knew how, I'd have photoshopped the dragon from the 2nd picture in it, and it'd be much better.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2011)

i took a few, lets see what i can find.


i'll TPUcapture them for now, can upload full res if needed.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Mr McC (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Frizz (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is an intro shot, could be good.






And one with dragons near the beginning that everyone should be able to recognize.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 19, 2011)

@ W1zzard

If you're going to benchmark this game for the VGA reviews please note that it isn't optimised for SLI / CF yet.

I get higher fps using Radeon Pro and disabling one GPU core, and there's a thread on the official forums with people having the same problem on 5970 and 6990 cards.

Hopefully this will be addressed either with new vga drivers or with the 1.2 game patch which is going to be released the week after Thanksgiving.

As an example, here's one of the places where I get my most lowest fps:

Using 5970 CF:


Spoiler











Using only one GPU of 5970:


Spoiler











Using 11.11a hotfix (afaik also uses one GPU)


Spoiler


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2011)

Random's intro shot on the horse/carriage looks quite good.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2011)

BP, your avatar cracks me up!


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 19, 2011)

I have some nice ones but I don't know how to upload them normal size they are over 5MB

EDIT: Nm got it




Shot at 2011-11-19





Shot at 2011-11-19





Shot at 2011-11-19


My favorite one




Shot at 2011-11-19





Shot at 2011-11-19





Shot at 2011-11-19


----------



## claylomax (Nov 19, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> I have some nice ones but I don't know how to upload them normal size they are over 5MB



I don't know how to upload anything, no matter the size  every time I upload a screenshot it will come on the post as a thumbnail; I need a step by step guide for dummies.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, just spent a good amount of time collecting some great screens for this that I think I will be doubling as desktops for myself!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Black Panther (Nov 19, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well, just spent a good amount of time collecting some great screens for this that I think I will be doubling as desktops for myself!



The 4th one, is awesome!
I'd be using it as a desktop myself if I didn't have the map of Skyrim as desktop (I bought the game from Steam, meaning no map and a map on the desktop is handy.)


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> The 4th one, is awesome!
> I'd be using it as a desktop myself if I didn't have the map of Skyrim as desktop (I bought the game from Steam, meaning no map and a map on the desktop is handy.)



I agree. That 4th pic is epic. It is my new desktop.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 19, 2011)

Something tells me when I get Skyrim I am going to be changing my desktop daily....


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Nov 19, 2011)

From lappy


----------



## human_error (Nov 19, 2011)

I only have one screenshot as I accidentally hit the screenshot button while playing. Still, it is on max settings...


----------



## Maban (Nov 19, 2011)

Skyrim looks incredible. I was going to wait til it came down it price but I'm not so sure I can wait now.


----------



## BondExtreme (Nov 19, 2011)

I think out of everyone who posted submissions, jagjitnatt was the only one who had the actual title on the images. lol


----------



## theJesus (Nov 19, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> I think out of everyone who posted submissions, jagjitnatt was the only one who had the actual title on the images. lol


That's because he took those from Bethesda; they aren't actual screenshots.  Besides, w1z doesn't want anything done to the submissions, he'll do all that himself when he picks one.


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> The 4th one, is awesome!
> I'd be using it as a desktop myself if I didn't have the map of Skyrim as desktop (I bought the game from Steam, meaning no map and a map on the desktop is handy.)



Thanks, thats just from the first dragon fight. I figured if taking screens, they should be on things people would recognize who don't have a ton of gametime in, also who I centered a lot of my shots around the Grey Beards mountain and Whiterun. Just so the screens would be recognizable.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 20, 2011)

sweeeet


----------



## Virus-j (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 20, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> How about using the one in my avatar W1zzard?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111119/avatar.jpg
> 
> ...


Part of the nightingale too I see :3 


jagjitnatt said:


> How about these??? Or do you need in game screenshots in particular?
> 
> http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/9/2011/11/1f0b71b9c90e5e66c9b7fbfc52b9383e.jpg
> 
> ...



I think the last one would be good :3


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 20, 2011)

Heres some Ive taken through my various travels in skyrim..


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Got another nice screen this morning, took it from 3 angles, I have been told this is the best out of all 3.





but here are the 2 others if others like.


Spoiler















Steam upload is down for now, so TPU capture shots will have to do, can provide higher res if people want it later.


----------



## BondExtreme (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't believe how amazing this games looks. 
Does it run pretty smoothly on mid range machines?


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 20, 2011)

Does the screenshots have to be "vanilla" (no mods, ini edits)?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Can't believe how amazing this games looks.
> Does it run pretty smoothly on mid range machines?



If you are talking about your comp, it should run fine on that, probably can play on High settings. But probably won't be able to use a ton of texture packs, thats what really makes this game look great.



entropy13 said:


> Does the screenshots have to be "vanilla" (no mods, ini edits)?



I don't see why having mods or tweaks would matter, unless you are running the mods that put my little pony tattoo's on your character, but then you probably just wouldn't win


----------



## inyourface (Nov 20, 2011)

Those are some nice pics


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mostly "peaceful" screenshots for now:


----------



## Super XP (Nov 20, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> How about using the one in my avatar W1zzard?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111119/avatar.jpg
> 
> ...


I love that Dragon Shot, that would be a great one.


----------



## horik (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## whitrzac (Nov 21, 2011)

AHHH!!!!!


a 2m/s warning would have been nice!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 21, 2011)

shot of the sky where im about to slay a pretty important dragon






pic of the dragon 


Spoiler


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 21, 2011)

i would pick the screenshot that shows what the game;s theme is all about, a dragon fighting (breathing fire) the Dovahkiin (equipped with the armor used in the trailer and promotional arts), and located on an epic looking location.


----------



## erocker (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 21, 2011)

How about some indoor ones


----------



## Mr McC (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Got another nice screen this morning, took it from 3 angles, I have been told this is the best out of all 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Win.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2011)

thread cleaned up - keep this one about screenshots only.


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 23, 2011)

could not get steam cloud to upload second pic so TPU will work for now


Spoiler


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 23, 2011)

Was told to post these here so here they are


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 23, 2011)

For some reason i could not get steam to capture pictures when i was doing this so again D: TPU Capture will have to do.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## theJesus (Nov 23, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> here the resized photobucket pic, whats a good hosting site that doesn't resize
> http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t189/BostonBUDdy/ScreenShot4.jpg


techpowerup.org


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 23, 2011)

Dragon slowing down my questing in Solitude.
Just a second pic below.


Spoiler


----------



## yami2ki (Nov 24, 2011)

Couple night shots:












random ones:


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 24, 2011)

looks like you have alot of quests on mark yami2ki. i think right now i have like 30 active quests.. i cant stop not picking them up


----------



## yami2ki (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol yeah.. I have like 15-20 active sidequests... 20+ misc objectives currently  ...

70+ hours in and I'm only 3/4 they way through the main quest. <.<


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 27, 2011)

ended up making my own screenshot because the logo is only visible on a light background, which is kinda hard to find anywhere in skyrim






thanks for all the great submissions and inspiring ideas


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 27, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> ended up making my own screenshot because the logo is only visible on a light background, which is kinda hard to find anywhere in skyrim
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111127/Capture109.jpg
> 
> thanks for all the great submissions and inspiring ideas



Dope screenshot, I love the statue and including Dragonreach.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 27, 2011)

i went all around the map for 2 hours, couldnt find anything, ended up back in whiterun


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2011)

I was gonna suggest this, yours is of course very nice.


----------



## ufgy20 (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is a Couple new Screens that i got.








Spoiler














Spoiler












And this one was simply weird. i snuck up on him and seen this guy doing this.


Spoiler


----------



## yami2ki (Nov 29, 2011)

Got a couple more...


----------



## happita (Nov 30, 2011)

I now have 8 new wallpapers on a rotating timer display once every 2 hours on my PC


----------

